# Terrified of fireworks



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

My Hank is almost 2 and has turned into a wonderful, well-adjusted boy. He has never shown fear of anything but this week I have discovered he is terrified of fireworks/firecrackers. I do NOT use fireworks, but unfortunately I live in a neighborhood where a lot of people think it is great entertainment to light them off all summer. He did not have this problem last summer except the actual night of July 4 when it did sound like a war zone out there.

Last night Hank went out before bed and refused to pee, and I know he had to go since he drank a TON of water earlier. He wouldn't pee the night before either before bed with all the booms going off in the area. Both nights he also refused to stay in my bedroom where he normally sleeps, clawing frantically at the bedroom door and ignoring all commands to stop. So both nights I had to let him roam free in the house, which is fine because he is has free reign of the house, but he always comes sleep in my room when I go to bed and he is very much a creature of habit and routine, so this is a huge change in behavior. I'm not sure if he felt safer being able to roam the house or felt that he had to protect the family and not be confined to one room.

I know this is probably a common fear, but I have not had him show anxiety before and he is otherwise fearless. Any suggestions or similar stories?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't attempt to let him out without a leash to go pee when he's in this state. I would take him in the back yard on a leash for him to pee. Lots of dogs run away when they are scared I have in the past taken my dogs with to watch firework shows. We sit in the car and that has worked. This year is my pup's first 4th of July, I've been trying to figure out the best way to handle it since December


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've heard that the presence of another dog is calming for dogs with fear of thunder/fireworks. Does he have a friend that could come over and stay during a fireworks event to help work him through it?

BTW, Just for curiosity, is Hank neutered? I've been reading about increases in noise sensitivity/reactivity in neutered dogs.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, he was neutered at 17 months. I have a 6-foot privacy fence and tried going outside with him both off and on leash last night. I know he could hold it overnight but he shouldn't have to. I am more curious about the frantic scratching at the bedroom door and him feeling better when he could roam the house. Unforunately in my neighborhood this fireworks nonsense will go on for at least another month.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont know if this would work or not but have u tried something like the thundershirt? It claims to help with anxiety if it works. Itd be worth a try at least.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

My 8 year old is terrified of fireworks. He's been like this since I got him at 3yrs old. He was neutered at the time I adopted him.
I've tried Ace, & I don't like how it drugs him up, but he's still aware of what is going on. Last year, I tried Xanax for the first time, & other than some increased excitablilty (hyper) it seemed to help. I'm going to try it again this year.

I have two dogs, & my female didn't used to be afraid of fireworks, but over the years, she's become increasingly anxious about them. I'm not sure if she's feeding off the male or what. I got meds for both of them this year.

I hate 4th of July for this reason. Also, working in 911, it's one of our busiest days of the year, which normally I don't mind, but I hate how it affects the animals & the war vets, & also that it causes a number of house fires as a result of someone being irresponsible.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Heather, LOL, I just got out of the 911 business this year after 20 years! 

Like I said, this will go on in my neighborhood for at least the next month. Hopefully he will get used to it. I don't know what else to do except hope he adapts. I have heard about the Thundershirt, but somehow I see my 100-lb. beast resisting having it put on him.

Medication is not an option in my opinion since this could happen every weekend; if not every night. He was given a sedative before he went to the vet for his neutering (I think it was the human equivalent of thorazine) and it didn't affect him a bit. 

I find it interesting that last year when he was about 10 months he didn't seem to mind fireworks/firecrackers in the area except for the actual night of July 4 when it was really bad around here. At the risk of offending some members of this forum, there really must be some better entertainment available in the 21st century besides lighting off firecrackers and bottle rockets in backyards.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

In my area, every year the timing of the "war zone" gets longer and longer. Our breeder had desensitized our pup to loud noises and the first year we had Molly she was fine on the fourth of July. Last year, on July 2nd, we took our evening walk in our neighborhood and about 7pm, two, loud M80 types went of close together and very close to us. It ruined our dog. Ever since, she really stresses and will get diarrhea for any loud noise. One time we were in PetSmart, and an employee dropped a box which made a somewhat loud noise and we had to leave the store. 

Last week I ordered some acepromazine (anti-anxiety) for our dog in preparation for the 4th. Last night at 10:15pm, someone lit off a huge firework explosion and Molly came into bed with me and my husband. Today she has diarrhea. I live near the coast, and locals and visitors think its their firework playground. On the fourth the police shut down the coastal roads and even some freeway offramps and have searches for people entering the beach. Still, there is probably more professional fireworks going off than at an actual event. And really, if it was just isolated on the beach that would be OK, but being as we are human and occasionally stupid, many people choose to light powerful fireworks in crowded, high density housing areas. I'm surprised we have not had a house fire yet with someone's roof going up if flames.

Besides medication, I've read that playing the TV or stereo really loud might drown out some of the outside noise. We tried that last year, it helped a little, but not much. I really feel for you and your dog.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh Gretchen, I am so sorry to hear about Molly. Hank's issues sure pale in comparison, but your story really does illustrate how loud noises can traumatize an otherwise well-adjusted dog. Give her kisses for me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

HankGSD said:


> Oh Gretchen, I am so sorry to hear about Molly. Hank's issues sure pale in comparison, but your story really does illustrate how loud noises can traumatize an otherwise well-adjusted dog. Give her kisses for me.


That's sweet, thank you.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The Thundershirt helped my dog who is afraid of thunder.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

HankGSD said:


> Heather, LOL, I just got out of the 911 business this year after 20 years!
> 
> Like I said, this will go on in my neighborhood for at least the next month. Hopefully he will get used to it. I don't know what else to do except hope he adapts. I have heard about the Thundershirt, but somehow I see my 100-lb. beast resisting having it put on him.
> 
> ...


Cool beans! I've been Dispatching for about 12 years now, before that, I was in Firefighting for a few years.

I whole heartedly agree. There's no reason for the general public to be setting off explosives. Public events that are held away from, residential areas with controlled displays, but so many people here go to the Reservations & get all the illegal fireworks & don't care that many of the cities ban fireworks, they still set them off. A week before the 4th last year, I was walking my dogs in my neighborhood in early afternoon, & these jerks saw me, & kept shooting off bottle rockets even though it was visably upsetting my dogs. 

If the people who feel the need to be setting off these fireworks (especially in banned areas) experienced the fear that animals do, &/or the war vets do, or, if *their* house caught on fire as a result of wayward fireworks, they might have a change of heart.



Gretchen said:


> In my area, every year the timing of the "war zone" gets longer and longer. Our breeder had desensitized our pup to loud noises and the first year we had Molly she was fine on the fourth of July. Last year, on July 2nd, we took our evening walk in our neighborhood and about 7pm, two, loud M80 types went of close together and very close to us. It ruined our dog. Ever since, she really stresses and will get diarrhea for any loud noise. One time we were in PetSmart, and an employee dropped a box which made a somewhat loud noise and we had to leave the store.
> 
> Last week I ordered some acepromazine (anti-anxiety) for our dog in preparation for the 4th. Last night at 10:15pm, someone lit off a huge firework explosion and Molly came into bed with me and my husband. Today she has diarrhea. I live near the coast, and locals and visitors think its their firework playground. On the fourth the police shut down the coastal roads and even some freeway offramps and have searches for people entering the beach. Still, there is probably more professional fireworks going off than at an actual event. And really, if it was just isolated on the beach that would be OK, but being as we are human and occasionally stupid, many people choose to light powerful fireworks in crowded, high density housing areas. I'm surprised we have not had a house fire yet with someone's roof going up if flames.
> 
> Besides medication, I've read that playing the TV or stereo really loud might drown out some of the outside noise. We tried that last year, it helped a little, but not much. I really feel for you and your dog.


I hate that it scares these animals so much 
I've tried Acepromazine for a few years, but it really doesn't help my dogs, it only physically sedates their body & they're still fully aware of what's going on, & still anxious (I won't give enough to knock them out, for fear of respiratory shut down), & my vet no longer promotes Ace for those reasons.
This is the second year I will be trying Xanax for my dogs. So far, last year it seemed to take the edge off, & the only down side was that Koda was a bit hyper (a possible side effect of the drug), & he was bouncing all over the place. I'll take that, over a 90lb, freaked out, drooling & shaking dog.

I bring my dogs to work with me, during this tim, on the days that I work & they're in the back of the truck, with my canopy. There's less fireworks than at my house, & I can check on them three times, during my shift, rather than just once, on my lunch break. I'll also stock them up with big marrow bones, to give them something to chew on, & occupy them.
When I'm at home & the fireworks are going off, I usually have the tv or radio on loud, along with a couple fans.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope and pray that jacob isnt going to scared of fireworks because i live about a mile away from where my city sets off about $30,000 worth on the fourth. I can see them and hear them from my house, hear them even inside. Not to metion after our city is done and the town folk get home, my neigbors start up and keep going past midnight! I plan on shooting a few off my self for the kids as well after we get home. So if jacob gets scared i dont know what ill do. Crossing my fingers that hes not.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm going to be putting Sasha on medication for fireworks this year; not sure what kind yet, but I'm gonna give it a shot.

If this is going on continuously, and not just during the 4th of July, I would be making noise complaints to the police every single day until it stopped. You should be able to enjoy being outside (or inside for that matter) your own house without having to hear that all the time.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Jacobs-mommy said:


> I hope and pray that jacob isnt going to scared of fireworks because i live about a mile away from where my city sets off about $30,000 worth on the fourth. I can see them and hear them from my house, hear them even inside. Not to metion after our city is done and the town folk get home, my neigbors start up and keep going past midnight! I plan on shooting a few off my self for the kids as well after we get home. So if jacob gets scared i dont know what ill do. Crossing my fingers that hes not.


Do you have a basement? Maybe keeping him in the basement to help shield some of the noise, Maybe have a tv or radio & a couple fans going. 



NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I'm going to be putting Sasha on medication for fireworks this year; not sure what kind yet, but I'm gonna give it a shot.
> 
> If this is going on continuously, and not just during the 4th of July, I would be making noise complaints to the police every single day until it stopped. You should be able to enjoy being outside (or inside for that matter) your own house without having to hear that all the time.


Talk to your vet about Xanax, the anti-anxiety medication. I just picked up enough meds for both dogs, for the week leading up to the 4th.

I'll be completely honest with you, if the people in your area are shooting off fireworks before &/or after the 4th, there's usually not much the police can do. 
I work for 911, & our center dispatches for almost the whole county, & there are usually extra patrol units out, & even then, we have _pages & pages_ of fireworks complaints, even in areas where the fireworks are banned. 
By the time we get the call & get the info to the officers, & they get to the area, the people who are setting them off have stopped, they watch for PD, then start back up when PD leaves the area & moves onto the next fireworks complaint. It's extremely aggrivating on both sides.
I hate the week of 4th of July!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I live near a professional minor league baseball park, and this year they've been setting off spectacular fireworks displays at the end of almost every home game. I'm talking long, 4th of July type displays. Teddy barked almost non-stop for about 5 minutes last weekend when the fireworks were going off. 

She's not afraid of anything else, and I'm not even sure if she's barking because she's afraid (she wants to go outside), but her response to the fireworks is completely over the top. sigh


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

NWHeather said:


> Cool beans! I've been Dispatching for about 12 years now, before that, I was in Firefighting for a few years.
> 
> I've tried Acepromazine for a few years, but it really doesn't help my dogs, it only physically sedates their body & they're still fully aware of what's going on, & still anxious (I won't give enough to knock them out, for fear of respiratory shut down), & my vet no longer promotes Ace for those reasons.
> This is the second year I will be trying Xanax for my dogs. So far, last year it seemed to take the edge off, & the only down side was that Koda was a bit hyper (a possible side effect of the drug), & he was bouncing all over the place. I'll take that, over a 90lb, freaked out, drooling & shaking dog.


Aha, acepromazine is what they gave Hank before he came to the vet for his neutering and it had no affect on him, even physically. Then still had to give him an injection to sedate him before I walked him to the surgery room, and he still tried to fight off that sedation although it finally kicked in a bit.

And as far as calling the police for noise complaints, Heather is exactly right. It is an extremely low priority call in any kind of town larger than Mayberry, and those calls will sit for hours before being dispatched.

Last night there weren't really any fireworks since it was Monday, so I took Hank out to pee without a problem. He still scratched at the bedroom door until I ignored him and he stopped. Yeah, maybe not the best dog training method but it worked. But he still wanted out of my room as soon as I got up a few hours later to use the bathroom. For a dog that has spent almost every night of his life in my bedroom either as a puppy in a crate or a big old lug hogging MY bed, this is still a significant behavior change.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My guy is terrified of the fireworks also. I have wanted to get him a Thundershirt but never did because he is a long coat and would be too hot in one. 

I have tried the Ace and will never give that to my dogs again. It is too much- I hated the way it made them too dopey to walk. As it gets closer to the 4th the fireworks get louder and more frequent here, and they usually don't start till after I have gone to bed. Zisso will come to sleep with me. He pants and will pace if I don't let him. If he hears it before I go to bed he will try to hide under the desk where I am sitting for the computer. 

As it gets closer to the 4th I get Valium for him, but during the occasional fireworks leading up to the 4th I have found that Melatonin works well for him. Once he hears one pop he will not go out again for the rest of the night, but that too is improving, especially when I give him the Melatonin.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache is the worst, thunder/fireworks. Last night some one was setting some off and Lakota was picking up on Apache's anxiety. 
Normally I will lock the dogs in my bedroom with the a/c & tv on for the 4th. Thats fine until it's time to go potty. Of course as soon as I get them outside it never fails that they will hear loud ones. 
"Sound scapes" type music definately calms him.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who commented! I am glad to know Hank and I are not alone in this. So sad that such fierce, proud, fearless creatures are so affected by loud noises, but I am sure a lot of it has to do with their sensitive hearing.


----------

